

Ask HN: which are the "Good Parts" of JavaScript? - wofo

Some days ago I read &quot;JavaScript, The Good Parts&quot; from Crockford, and at the end I felt like the language has very few good parts. I know which elements of the language must be avoided, so it is very clear to me what are the bad parts. However, I just cannot identify too many good ones.<p>That is why I would like to know which parts of JavaScript are the ones you like most.
======
amenghra
A lot of people like having a prototype based language. From an academic point
of view, it makes the language "beautiful". From a real world application, it
gives you the flexibility to decide how you want to organize your code (do you
want inheritance, mixins, etc.).

The pros vs cons of prototype based languages isn't clear cut. It's possible
to end up with an ugly combination of things that don't work well together.

